# Art thread 2021



## Clair De Lune (Jan 10, 2021)

A brand new shiny thread to share your drawings, doodles, paintings and art projects of any kind 

I couldn't sleep last night so I started drawing for the first time this year. This one sucked me in for an hour or so.  May add more if the insomnia fairy visits again.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 10, 2021)

Great picture to start this years thread. Thanks Clair De Lune


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 10, 2021)

I've been working on a sketch for another woodblock print. A lot more detailed than the last and wondering if I need to stylise it a bit more

Sketch


Bit of photoshopping to try to visualise the print


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

...

Melting points


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

Honk 









Spoiler: Click for surprise treat!


----------



## smmudge (Jan 19, 2021)

Donkey up the mountains in Crete. We wouldn't have got up to Zeus' Cave without him (my wife just can't do hills with her asthma!).



I've given away these watercolours now, they were tube/liquid rather than those blocks you normally associate with watercolours. I figure if I get the hard blocks it will force me to actually use water and get that wash effect watercolour is supposed to have.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)

...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 23, 2021)

I added a bit more to this last night. I love the way light burns through it so I'm probably going to put a lamp/lights behind it if I ever put it on display.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

Crumbs 1/2


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

Crumbs 2/3


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

Crumbs 3/⁴


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

Tiny changes,/seismic second shift


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

#marknobel


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

Fucking HELL
Spontaneous combustion

#ITS AMAZING WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU ROTATE 180°, CLAIR! TA! And then reflect against the light and an apple tree called Kate


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 23, 2021)

Wood block carving progression 

Sketch



Trace



Rub



Draw



Carving next... Not tonight though! Need a steady hand and eye


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 30, 2021)

I was given some glass paints so I've been playing. I should have started on flat glass tbf  cos of course it drips like hell and so the big jar was slow work as I could only work on a small section at a time before letting it dry. However its a great improvement as that lamp was way too bright before, now it emits a pleasant glow. I am also really enjoying it tbf.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 3, 2021)

I've made a start on carving. I'm trying to keep it to short little bursts as it's very fine detail and takes a lot of concentration. It's also really hard to know how well it's coming out, and will be until first prints are made


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 4, 2021)

Carving 'finished' , first few test prints.


----------



## danski (Feb 4, 2021)

It’s come out backwards though


----------



## Boru (Feb 4, 2021)

Boat detail.. not sure if this is going anywhere..


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 4, 2021)

danski said:


> It’s come out backwards though


Not from the sketch


----------



## danski (Feb 4, 2021)

Mumbles274 said:


> Not from the sketch


I really like it.
The last one’s fab 👍


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 18, 2021)

Progress ...it's nice waking up and seeing what if like to add each day. I really like working large scale I've discovered


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 23, 2021)

I think I'm nearly done with this


----------



## smmudge (Feb 23, 2021)

So beautiful!! And now you can wake up to a summer wildflower meadow everyday 😍


----------



## smmudge (Mar 4, 2021)

Trying out the colour pencils I got for Xmas, even got some toned paper. But I feel like my hands just want them to be oil pastels... ordered some solvent so will try some more when I get it.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 4, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Trying out the colour pencils I got for Xmas, even got some toned paper. But I feel like my hands just want them to be oil pastels... ordered some solvent so will try some more when I get it.
> 
> View attachment 257315


That's awsome


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 4, 2021)

Really stunning. The back leg and tail especially make me want to reach out and stroke it X


----------



## smmudge (Mar 4, 2021)

Thanks, I think it looks a bit better in the photo than in real life! Almost gave up half way through as it felt like the outcome wouldn't be worth the effort but it came out OK in the end.


----------



## Boru (Mar 6, 2021)

Acrylic on canvas...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 15, 2021)

Chucking out my old doodle sketchbook and saving a few of the old ones highlights in the new one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2021)

Quite pleased with this


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 259046


Jesus in a cup?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> Jesus in a cup?


It's an empty Grimsby town mug, 'no god here!'


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 17, 2021)

titled Bananadrama 
 Cocoloco
To be framed for a charity auction I was conned into. Hope someone actually buys the bloody things


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 14, 2021)

I've had a bit of a creative lull recently. The only things I've drawn are these cards for friends.


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 17, 2021)

Just sketchbook pages from a couple of years ago. I know it's all a bit "art school". I also started a new sketchbook today but I just stuck stickers in it so far.


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 22, 2021)

So what I do is forage cheap old paintings and prints from charity shops and jazz them up in a kinda Ill fitting Klutsis style. This kinda thing- was originally a dull Swan and boat meh landscape scene


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 22, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> So what I do is forage cheap old paintings and prints from charity shops and jazz them up in a kinda Ill fitting Klutsis style. This kinda thing- was originally a dull Swan and boat meh landscape scene
> 
> View attachment 264397


Honestly you could be pro.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 22, 2021)

I wish...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 22, 2021)

I love to do digital portraits. Pets or people. Not fussy.  The wedding one I did for someone that wanted their deceased mother added to her photo.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 10, 2021)

Wow love those xsunnysuex and not-bono-ever 

I'm still in a creative lull ..been playing more guitar and writing lately instead tbh. 

The only doodles I've done were rushed ...just ideas for future pieces.


----------



## Boru (May 11, 2021)

Wild horses, aluminium cans, driftwood, metal sheet and plywood..


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 22, 2021)

The first doodle I've done in a while.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 22, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> View attachment 274709
> The first doodle I've done in a while.


danny la rouge your services are needed


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 22, 2021)

My finest work yet


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 17, 2021)

There's no such thing as a perfect life...only perfect moments strung like stars across our sky 💙


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 17, 2021)

Clair De Lune - Looks good framed.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 17, 2021)

RoyReed said:


> Clair De Lune - Looks good framed.
> 
> View attachment 278985


Ooh maybe I will   ta


----------



## smmudge (Jul 17, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> There's no such thing as a perfect life...only perfect moments strung like stars across our sky 💙View attachment 278971



Aw lovely! Funnily enough I'm half way through a painting on a similar theme, for my sister and her partner's 20th anniversary next year. Not mad keen on it yet but hoping it's one of those that comes together at the end


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 17, 2021)

Ah wow smmudge I bet they'll absolutely love it ❤️


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 7, 2021)

Found this old canvas and dragged it home with me up the massive hill. 

Now just playing and seeing what happens


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 8, 2021)

Mumbles274 said:


> I've been working on a sketch for another woodblock print. A lot more detailed than the last and wondering if I need to stylise it a bit more
> 
> Sketch
> 
> ...


love that. have you ever seen B.B's wood carvings? reminds me of those. brilliant.!


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 8, 2021)

done this earlier



didn't really. portrait of Francoise, Picasso. one of my favs. reminds me of ex wife


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 18, 2021)

Someone in a facebook group wanted this photo of her nurse colleagues in a "riding the covid storm" picture.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 18, 2021)

heinous seamus said:


> View attachment 282712


I really love this in a way just an internet love doesn't do justice


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 18, 2021)

Thanks! I started off just doodling randomly and it turned into an alien city


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 28, 2021)

Have done some sketching with a view to a new carving. Not sure what to do yet. Need to sharpen my chisels too, am clueless about that so need to work that out! Also did a wee print run


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 28, 2021)

Single shots


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 28, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> I really love this in a way just an internet love doesn't do justice



It would be an ace poster wouldnt it?


----------



## albionism (Sep 2, 2021)

Self Portrait In A Stupid Hat.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 2, 2021)

albionism said:


> Self Portrait In A Stupid Hat.
> 
> View attachment 286312


Wow that's really good!


----------



## albionism (Sep 2, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> Wow that's really good!


Thank you xx. It had been a long while since I picked up a pencil.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 2, 2021)

Yeah, thats wicked mate   you got any more to show us?


----------



## albionism (Sep 3, 2021)

One of my favourite buildings in Hackney, now sadly demolished 
the beautiful, strange house next to Empress Coaches, Corbridge Crescent.
Copied from a photo. Pencil and ink on paper


----------



## albionism (Sep 3, 2021)

albionism said:


> One of my favourite buildings in Hackney, now sadly demolished
> the beautiful, strange house next to Empress Coaches, Corbridge Crescent.
> Copied from a photo. Pencil and ink on paper
> View attachment 286433


Actually, it appears I was mistaken, and they have retained the house and incorporated it into the new
development there. I personally prefer the overgrown, falling down version of the place. It's lost all it's mystery.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 3, 2021)

albionism said:


> One of my favourite buildings in Hackney, now sadly demolished
> the beautiful, strange house next to Empress Coaches, Corbridge Crescent.
> Copied from a photo. Pencil and ink on paper
> View attachment 286433


Oh I love this. You are very talented!


----------



## albionism (Sep 3, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> Oh I love this. You are very talented!


Very kind of you, thanks.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 3, 2021)

albionism said:


> Actually, it appears I was mistaken, and they have retained the house and incorporated it into the new
> development there. I personally prefer the overgrown, falling down version of the place. It's lost all it's mystery.View attachment 286434



I much preferred how it was too    still, at least the facade has been retained.
Did you know the house was used in the 2011 film version of Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy? I recognised the area straight away when I saw it!

Great art work by the way


----------



## albionism (Sep 3, 2021)

blossie33 said:


> I much preferred how it was too    still, at least the facade has been retained.
> Did you know the house was used in the 2011 film version of Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy? I recognised the area straight away when I saw it!
> 
> Great art work by the way


Thank you  Yeah, I've seen that house in many things, most recently it featured in Top Boy.
It's a very atmospheric little street, or at least it was before the development.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 3, 2021)

Fantastic work albionism


----------



## albionism (Sep 3, 2021)

Thank you xx It's been great to do a bit of drawing during this lockdown.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 6, 2021)

I've been drawing the cat (on a basic iPad using procreate, and a first gen apple pencil) every day.  Here's some of the better sketches


----------



## smmudge (Sep 14, 2021)

Phew finished. Started in March! But my deadline was February 15th (my sister & partner's anniversary) so at least I finished in time, now got to make sure I keep it safe and don't forget.

Hope they like it but my sister took the photo so there's that at least 😅


----------



## clicker (Sep 14, 2021)

They are going to love it ❤.


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 14, 2021)

Just found out that one of my mates that I play football with is a bit of an artist. 

He's not bad.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 15, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Phew finished. Started in March! But my deadline was February 15th (my sister & partner's anniversary) so at least I finished in time, now got to make sure I keep it safe and don't forget.
> 
> Hope they like it but my sister took the photo so there's that at least 😅
> 
> View attachment 288381


Oh this is gorgeous ❤️


----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 22, 2021)

This came out quite well


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm really liking Procreate's option to output a video of the drawing process - oddly calming, and also great for leaning when you should have stopped drawing, rather than when you actually did. 
View attachment 242679734_429618155264081_1351722589344548955_n.mp4


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 3, 2021)

more drawing


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 3, 2021)

More of a mindful ink indulgence than a drawing but enjoyable.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 6, 2021)

I think figurative art is my ADHD hyperfocus/mindfullness thing now. 


View attachment 244302263_595407941891569_1056322693426345439_n.mp4


----------



## hash tag (Oct 9, 2021)

Not mine and liking this 
BBC News - Braintree typewriter artist James Cook attracts global interest








						Braintree typewriter artist James Cook attracts global interest
					

James Cook, 24, receives commissions from the US and China for his work.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 17, 2021)

This came out quite well


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 22, 2021)

... but not as well as this.  Which is the best thing I've done in years.   Obviously it helps not really doing anything artwise for years.


----------



## killer b (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 5, 2021)

I've just discovered you can do animation using Procreate (sadly you have to draw each frame tho), so here's a quick animated drawing of our cat watching a spider


----------



## albionism (Nov 13, 2021)

Pencil and ink on paper.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 13, 2021)

killer b said:


> View attachment 293870


Love that. Lino cut?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 13, 2021)

albionism said:


> Pencil and ink on paper.
> View attachment 296561


Awesome


----------



## killer b (Nov 13, 2021)

Mumbles274 said:


> Love that. Lino cut?


Yep!


----------



## albionism (Nov 14, 2021)

Mumbles274 said:


> Awesome


Thanks


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 21, 2021)

Quite pleased with this, because a: it's not our grumpy middle aged cat sleeping b: it was super quick to draw c: this 'draw something quickly and it looks ok' thing is a product of being strict with myself about drawing everyday, and I hope it happens again.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 23, 2021)

I've started drawing crows, because, err, they're easy.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## smmudge (Dec 3, 2021)

Mum's been wanting me to draw her (grumpy) cat for ages. Will it be done in time for Xmas hmmmmm


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 10, 2021)

New print design


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 11, 2021)

Made a start carving


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 11, 2021)

Test prints as I go, pretty close to being finished


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 12, 2021)

First proper prints


----------



## smmudge (Dec 13, 2021)

So this cat, she is very shy and my mum is the only person who can get close enough to take a picture. And my mum is not great at taking photos. She sent me quite a few before this one,
I told her get one when she's outside, at least that guaranteed some decent lighting!

It's been some months though so will still be a surprise. 



In her frame...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 13, 2021)

smmudge said:


> So this cat, she is very shy and my mum is the only person who can get close enough to take a picture. And my mum is not great at taking photos. She sent me quite a few before this one,
> I told her get one when she's outside, at least that guaranteed some decent lighting!
> 
> It's been some months though so will still be a surprise.
> ...


Oh I love this. It's beautiful!  So talented.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 13, 2021)

smmudge said:


> So this cat, she is very shy and my mum is the only person who can get close enough to take a picture. And my mum is not great at taking photos. She sent me quite a few before this one,
> I told her get one when she's outside, at least that guaranteed some decent lighting!
> 
> It's been some months though so will still be a surprise.
> ...


Amazing. Love it


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 18, 2021)

Charcoal sketch. I can't find an eraser so am limited with techniques! Correcting mistakes being one of them


----------



## Edie (Dec 18, 2021)

smmudge said:


> So this cat, she is very shy and my mum is the only person who can get close enough to take a picture. And my mum is not great at taking photos. She sent me quite a few before this one,
> I told her get one when she's outside, at least that guaranteed some decent lighting!
> 
> It's been some months though so will still be a surprise.
> ...


Holy shit you are so good 

Mumbles274 loving the block prints too!


----------



## smmudge (Dec 18, 2021)

Thanks! X


----------



## Clair De Lune (Dec 18, 2021)

That's so beautiful smmudge 😍


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 18, 2021)

I found a rubber. The lovely thing about charcoal is how you can keep working it. The process of the piece is as organic as the medium


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 24, 2021)

Print run


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 25, 2021)

Further work on the charcoal piece


----------



## Clair De Lune (Dec 27, 2021)

Yesterday's doodlage


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Clair De Lune (May 7, 2022)

Card for my daughters birthday today 😊 'save some love for yourself'


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 21, 2022)

Drew this today, our cat was looking especially cute


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 24, 2022)

Only train doodles lately


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 8, 2022)

I was forced to rest this weekend which is hard with ADHD. Drawing while laying under an umbrella in the garden listening to podcasts kept me still but busy  (can you tell I took acid last weekend )


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 8, 2022)

A pic I made for my trip mate the next day including all the things we lost our shit laughing at or were briefly terrified by (or both)


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2022)

Hula Hoops CAN be terrifying tbf


----------



## smmudge (Aug 8, 2022)

This is called "this is going to take a long time..."


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 9, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Hula Hoops CAN be terrifying tbf


They were never ending hula hoops   and the banana was unfathomably large


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 9, 2022)

smmudge said:


> This is called "this is going to take a long time..."
> 
> View attachment 336544


You have such patience and determination. I'm in awe 💙


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 9, 2022)

A thing done after going raving for the first time in years.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 9, 2022)

Clair De Lune said:


> You have such patience and determination. I'm in awe 💙



Aw thanks! though they're not the 2 words I would use right now 😅


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 10, 2022)

a drawing of a curious cat


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 11, 2022)

ohmyliver said:


> a drawing of a curious cat
> 
> View attachment 336929


I absolutely love this. You've captured it perfectly.


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 11, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> I absolutely love this. You've captured it perfectly.


Thanks! 

_eta_ That's a really nice thing to read, and just saying 'thanks' seems a bit of a rubbish response.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 14, 2022)

I'm off work so have time to play Excuse my feet.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 15, 2022)

So I stared at the canvas a lot yesterday evening and turned it this way and that and suddenly a feline emerged so I'm going with it. I usually paint abstracts tbh so this feels a bit of a risk and a departure.  I want to keep it fairly loose and not overwork it so its good I'm going away for a few days so I can come back with fresh eyes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 17, 2022)

Clair De Lune said:


> So I stared at the canvas a lot yesterday evening and turned it this way and that and suddenly a feline emerged so I'm going with it. I usually paint abstracts tbh so this feels a bit of a risk and a departure.  I want to keep it fairly loose and not overwork it so its good I'm going away for a few days so I can come back with fresh eyes. View attachment 337850


Reminds me of Louis Wain! It’s good!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 18, 2022)

Today I've mostly been painting rocks and making this childish sign lol


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 18, 2022)

I love the sign!!!!


----------



## smmudge (Sep 11, 2022)

Fur is ok. Wooly knitwear, ok. Beards, not ok!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 1, 2022)

Still working on this little by little


----------



## weltweit (Oct 2, 2022)

So much talent you guys have, I am really impressed


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 14, 2022)

Another cat drawing,


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 14, 2022)

I did this sketch


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 4, 2023)

Clair De Lune said:


> View attachment 358265



I love this Clair De Lune !!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 4, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> I love this Clair De Lune !!


Thanks   I've enjoyed making it


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 4, 2023)

I was thinking what could be fun is if people suggested an idea for a picture and anyone who fancied having a go drawing it could..anyone in?


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 6, 2023)

Card for my mates bday 
My daughter said it looks like cocaine Bear...just watched the trailer...v funny...and surprisingly apt for the birthday boy ahem


----------



## a_chap (Jan 6, 2023)

Clair De Lune said:


> Card for my mates bday View attachment 358562
> My daughter said it looks like cocaine Bear...just watched the trailer...v funny...and surprisingly apt for the birthday boy ahem



I'll have some of whatever that bear's on.


----------

